# 90's Kid



## irishbunny (Oct 10, 2011)

Just found this online, and love it! Applies to anyone born in the 80's/early 90's.

Remeber Back!

~Before the MySpace and Bebo frenzy.
~Before the Internet & texting.
~Before mp3"s & iPods.
~Before Paris Hilton.
~Before PlayStation2 or X-BOX.
~Before the 5 hours of homework you put off every night.
~Even before neopets.

REMEMBER BACK THEN...
~When light up sneakers were COOL.
~When you rented videos, not DVDs.
~When we recorded stuff on VCRs and taped songs off the radio on the weekend.
~When parties meant party hats, party poppers, pass the parcel, blowing out candles on your birthday cake and musical statues.
~You only got to sleep when you had your blankie or favourite toy in bed with you.
~The best jewelery was plastic.
~When you would do rolley polleys all over the field at playtime.
~When you slid down the stairs in your sleeping bag over and over again even when your bum got sore.
~Jellies were the best shoes in the world!
~When Crash Bandicoot was the best game.
~When wearing summer dresses, shorts and sandles to school was so exciting.
~When you woke up every morning with a big smile on your face happy to be in this world.
~When you had NO cares in the world.
~When the playtimes during summer seemed to last for ages.
~Way back, when you played skipping.
~When spice girls were THE BEST.
~Hide-n-Seek after school till it got dark.
~Hopskotch.
~Hula Hoops.
~Telling scary stories at sleepovers.
~Midnight feasts when you had to turn off all the lights and get the torches out at 9pm at night.
~The annoying Nano Pets & Furbies.
~Running through the sprinklers.
~Remember when santa, the tooth fairy and the easter bunny were all so REAL!!
~The first TAMAGOCHI"s and Yo-Yo"s...
~Pokemon! Need I say more!?!?!
~Skinny dipping at the beach not caring who saw you running into the sea.
~Crying when Mufasa died in the Lion King.
~Happy Meals where you chose a Barbie or a Hot Wheels car.
~Getting the privilege to sit in the front seat of the car.
~Booster seats!
~AND those little Milk cartoons, with a straw.
~Watching Saturday Morning Cartoons in your PJ's still wrapped up in
your duvet.
Remember the Teletubbies?
~The magic school bus.
~Pinky and the brain.
~The adventures of Winnie the pooh!!
~Wearing your new shoes on the first day of school.
~Getting a certificate in assembly, then when you rang up your grandparents to tell them you couldn't say the word certificate.
~Class trips to the zoo.
~LEGO!
~Kids n Action!!
~Times tables.
~When Christmas was the most exciting time of year.
~When $2 seemed like a million.
~When you begged to go to McDonalds for breakfast, lunch and dinner everyday.
~When Toys R Us ruled.
~Go back to the time when decisions were made by going "eeny-meeny-miney-moe"
~Mistakes were corrected by simply exclaiming "do over!" and "make up
make up never ever break up"
~Money issues were handled by whoever was banker in "Monopoly".
~It wasn"t odd to have two or three "best" friends.
~When you looked up to your parents and always clinged to them.
~Being old referred to anyone over 20.
~Scrapes & bruises were kissed & made better.
~It was a big deal to finally be tall enough to ride the "big
people" rides at Rainbows End.
~When "sticks and stones may hurt your bones but words will never hurt you" was soooooo true.
~When playing Nintendo was the hardest thing ever.
~When Ninja Turtles ruled the world.
~When lollies from the dairy was the highlight of your day.
~Hometime was the best part of the day.
~When the only thing you cried over was your mum being late to pick
you up.
~Back in the day when the "S" word was something you never EVER talked about, when it was a huge forbidden mystery.
~When someone said a naughty word everyone said "Oohh nah nah nanah nah..im telling the teacher on you!"
~When friendships were as complicated as who"s house to sleep over.
~When shaving cream was just meant for play.
~Dress ups.
~Picking up rubbish just for a lolly.
~Smearing lipstick all over you face then getting caught.
~Remember when valentines day meant cards for all.
~Secret Santas were never figured out and was the funnest thing ever.
~When birthdays were a class event and you gave a lolly pop to EVERYONE in your class.
~When a friend moving schools was the saddest day of your life.
~When boys had "boy germs".

WHO WOULD HAVE EVER THOUGHT YOU WOULD MISS THE 90"s SO MUCH??
If you remember these days, remind everyone how it used to be!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 10, 2011)

Back in 2001 we had Steve Jobs, Johnny Cash, and Bob Hope. Now in 2011, we have no Jobs, no Cash, and no Hope!


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 10, 2011)

Saw that on facebook, love it!


----------



## Anaira (Oct 10, 2011)

I've seen this before, I love it! I'm an early 90s kid, too. Kids these days just don't know how to have fun!


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 10, 2011)

They really don't, my little Sister is 5 and she is more interested in watching TV and playing kids games online then playing with toys or being outside. When I have kids, TV and computer is going to off most of the time and I'll kick them outside to play


----------



## Kipcha (Oct 11, 2011)

Man, back in the good ol' days...

I agree, kids today don't even know how to play and don't have any sort of imagination. Rather sad when you think about it.


----------



## LaylaLop (Oct 11, 2011)

I still play pokemon... haha brings back so many memories. Just annoying there are over 600 now to catch! 


Speaking of 90's, I found a picture of me sitting proudly surrounded by about 200 beanie babies and wow how ridiculous I look, haha.


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 11, 2011)

kitten surprises!!!! loved those


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 11, 2011)

Back in the "good, old days"/ All we had were rocks and sticks. We were the first family on our block to have a television--its was tiny and round with two colors.


----------



## Yield (Oct 12, 2011)

This whole thing is sooo me, and I was born in 1993. So glad to be a 90's kid.

Man, I am only 18 and I always wish for my childhood back. I still sleep with my Lion King blanket, pillow, and stuffed animal. I wanna go back so bad :C


----------



## Parkinson Farms (Nov 6, 2011)

I was born 1995 and I was always outside from dawn til dusk. I'm almost always outside still. though now I have to help clean the house. (Yuck lol)


----------



## RoscoTheRat (Nov 7, 2011)

LaylaLop wrote:


> I still play pokemon... haha brings back so many memories. Just annoying there are over 600 now to catch!



Ha! Me too! I'm 20 now and I still have my DS and I play the games. Oh pokemon. Even though we have like 6434624624 pokemon now, I always have a goal of getting a Pichu. Always was and will be my favorite pokemon. Haha.


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 7, 2011)

Well, I just couldn't resist this. Having grown up in the late 50s-early 60s, I just had to compare some of the "Remember When's" to my generation's "Remember When's" :biggrin2:

REMEMBER BACK THEN...

~When light up sneakers were COOL.
*When having a pair of sneakers was cool.*

~When you rented videos, not DVDs.
*When one of the two tv channels you got actually played a movie.*

~When we recorded stuff on VCRs and taped songs off the radio on the weekend.
*When tape recorders were all the rage.*

~The best jewelery was plastic.
*When you had 2 cents and could buy a candy necklace.*

~Jellies were the best shoes in the world!
*Plaid sneakers were the best shoes in the world!*

~When Crash Bandicoot was the best game.
*When you were lucky enough to own a board game.*

~When the playtimes during summer seemed to last for ages.
*When playtime during summer just never seemed long enough.*

~Way back, when you played skipping.
*When more than one girl on the block had a skipping rope (double Dutch!)*

~When spice girls were THE BEST.
*When The Beatles arrived!!!*

~The annoying Nano Pets & Furbies.
*The annoying Rock 'Em Sock 'Em Robots.*

~Remember when santa, the tooth fairy and the easter bunny were all so REAL!!
*Getting a nickel from the Tooth Fairy was HUGE!*

~Pokemon! Need I say more!?!?!
*Trolls. Need I say more!?!?!*

~Crying when Mufasa died in the Lion King.
*Crying when Old Yeller died.*

~Happy Meals where you chose a Barbie or a Hot Wheels car.
*Being so excited when the first McDonalds finally came to town.*

~Watching Saturday Morning Cartoons in your PJ's still wrapped up in
your duvet.
*Watching Captain Kirk foil yet another vile alien (after he'd lost his shirt in battle, of course).*

Remember the Teletubbies?
*Remember Flipper?*

~The magic school bus.
*Lost in Space*

~Pinky and the brain.
*Tales of the Riverbank (Canadian)*

~The adventures of Winnie the pooh!!
*Walt Disney's Wonderful World of Color*

~Wearing your new shoes on the first day of school.
*Wearing clean clothes on the first day of school. *

~Class trips to the zoo.
*Class trips to the field on the schoolground.*

~LEGO!
*Tinker Toys!*

~When Christmas was the most exciting time of year.
*Ditto.*

~When $2 seemed like a million.
*When 25 cents seemed like a million.*

~When Toys R Us ruled.
*When department stores began expanding their toy departments.*

~It was a big deal to finally be tall enough to ride the "big
people" rides at Rainbows End.
*I'm still waiting for that one. *

~When lollies from the dairy was the highlight of your day.
*When Sunday arrived and you could have ice cream for dessert (IF you ate all your dinner).*

~When someone said a naughty word everyone said "Oohh nah nah nanah nah..im telling the teacher on you!"
*When a boy blurted out a naughty word, and you were truly shocked.*

~Dress ups.
*Dress ups on the pets.*

~Secret Santas were never figured out and was the funnest thing ever.
*When Christmas was still celebrated in the classroom.*

~When boys had "boy germs".
*When...hey, wait...don't they still??*


----------



## DharmaBuns (Nov 7, 2011)

I was born in the mid 80's, and I definitely agree with (most) of this. hehe. 

Did anyone else think that the light up shoes made you run faster? I sure did.


----------



## OreoTheBunny (Nov 25, 2011)

Am I the only one who likes nerd glasses? I have a real pair of them, believe it or not. I wasn't around till 1998, so I don't know anything.:biggrin:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 25, 2011)

I remember my senior year in college--the book store had a portable calculator from Texas instruments on sale for $399--it would add, subtract, multiply and divide and was the size of my largest history textbook.


----------



## BertNErnie (Nov 25, 2011)

man i seem old lol


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks, Bassetluv. Now I feel less old. 

Rue (born in the 70's!)


----------



## Ape337 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ok, well I'm an early 80"s kid (born in the early 70's)

Live Aid - I recorded for 12 hours straight on a VCR editing out all the commercials!
British new wave - I still adore Duran Duran
Teasing up my bangs until I was almost 6' tall (I'm only 5'6")
Stirrup pants, leg warmers, stretch jeans, slouch socks, spiral perms, blue and purple eye shadow
Remembering where you were when Lennon and Reagan were shot
MTV when they played videos, remember the Bugles?
Penny candy!!
Gas being 70 cents a gallon
The gas shortage! Sitting in long lines to get gas
Fringed shirts at the beach, with decals
Atari, Colecovision, early Nintendo
That huge remote controlled box that was wired to the TV, dials on the TV, the star spangled banner at midnight after which the TV went off
Adjusting an antennae for better reception
Civil defense drills in school
Seeing Star Wars in the theater, drive-ins

Ha! So funny! :biggrin2:


----------



## ahall83 (Nov 25, 2011)

April, do you remember hyper color shirts and rolling you jeans? I was birn in the early 80s but had 3 older cousins that dressed me up like them. Lol


----------



## OreoTheBunny (Nov 25, 2011)

It's weird how some people are going retro! Nerd glasses, leg warmers, and JEGGINGS!!!!!!!!!!:laughsmiley:


----------



## LakeCondo (Nov 25, 2011)

I've never quit wearing leg warmers, just under my pants so they didn't show. They're a great help while waiting for a bus.
And our family was the last on the block to get a tv. And black & white. Imagine watching the Rose Parade in b&w on New Year's Day! lol


----------



## Ape337 (Nov 26, 2011)

ahall83 wrote:


> April, do you remember hyper color shirts and rolling you jeans? I was birn in the early 80s but had 3 older cousins that dressed me up like them. Lol



OMG!! Yes i do!! (the shirts were pretty cool though) 
I also remember those wide colorful laces on your sneakers that we laced straight across and never tied!:biggrin2:


----------



## OreoTheBunny (Nov 26, 2011)

Some boys and thier big skate shoes do that at my school. It annoys the heck outa me.


----------

